

DC is Getting It’s Own Version of Y Combinator - codybrown
http://codybrowntext.tumblr.com/post/1602181256/dc-is-getting-its-own-version-of-y-combinator

======
space-monkey
Short story: they provide facilities and services to startups, but aren't
targeting companies that are IPO or acquisition bound. Sounds more like
bootstrapping+.

Company web-site: <http://bigwindowlabs.com/>

------
PatHyatt
Awesome. I really dig DC and have been throwing the idea of moving out to San
Fran for some immersion but maybe this will broaden the culture here.

